# Board-Wracktour März 2008



## noworkteam (22. August 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

nun ist es wieder soweit, die Planung der ersten Board-Wrackangel-Tour 2008 in in vollen Zügen.

Termin: 8 März 2008
Ort: Stellendam (NL)
Boot: Happyfisherman
Teilnehmer: max. 10 Personen

Status der Zusagen /Teilnehmer findet Ihr hier

Freie Plätze: 5 (Stand 22.08.2007)

_PS. Im Juli oder Agust sowie im Herbst ist eine weitere in der "Mache" (Termine folgen), bei Interesse PN_







Wer wissen will, was da so passiert, schaut erstmal 
hier oder hier oder hier:


----------



## noworkteam (3. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Nachtrag: Reisender kommt auch mit somit stehen noch 4 Plätze zur Verfügung.....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Nachtrag: Sputnik4711 kommt auch mit, damit wären es nur noch 3Plätze, wobei bei für 2 eine Option bis Ende nächster Woche vorliegt.

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## mightyeagle69 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Guten morsche NoWorkTeam,
dieses mal wäre ich auch gern mit von der partie.
Könnte mit Sputnik & Reisender mitfahren..... da ich die Jungs schon kenne zumindest den Ralf.


Cheers & gruß

MightyEagle


----------



## noworkteam (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Nachtrag: mightyeagle69 ist auch mit von der Part(Y)ie....

Die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste findet Ihr hier


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Moin,

Dieses mal habe ich ein mitfahrer !!!!

Der Enric (Matthias).....bitte setze ihn mit auf die Liste !!!!#h#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Servus Ritchi,
 finde ich gut das Du auch mit kommst, hatte schon versucht dich die letzten Tage anzurufen, leider kein Glück gehabt dich zu erreichen, aber wie ich sehe hast du den Threat ja gefunden !!! #6


----------



## mightyeagle69 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> wie ich sehe hast du den Threat ja gefunden !!! #6



Gude Sputi,
klaro....... & auch gleich angemeldet eh es zu spät ist #6#6


Cheers 
Richie


----------



## wallerangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

hallo wenn noch ein platz frei ist währe ich auch gerne dabei


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Moin die März 2008-Tour ist voll, sämtliche Plätze sind vergeben...

@Wallerangler: ich setz Dich einfach mal auf die Liste der nächsten Tour (vorraussichtlich Sommer), hast ja immer Pech das Du den Threat so spät siehst...#h


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## wallerangler (17. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

jepp mach das im sommer spielt meistens das wetter auch besser mit


----------



## mightyeagle69 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Man man man.....bis zum 08 März iss ja noch lange hin #q.
Es würde mich allerdings dennoch interessieren womit wir Angeln werden.....liegt der Fokus zu dieser Jahreszeit eher auf Naturköder oder aber bei Pilker/Gummi & Co. ???


Cheers

MightyEagle


----------



## sunny (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@noworkteam:

Sehe auch gerade erst diesen Trööt . Setz mich bitte mit insgesamt 3 Mann auf die Sommer-Liste. Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben.

Was kostet denn der Spass 2008, immer noch 70,00 Euranten p. P.? Was für Gerät ist erforderlich (Wurfgewicht, Schnurstärke, Pilker- und Bleigewichte)? Habt ihr da ne Unterkunft mit Einfriermöglichkeit vor Ort?


----------



## noworkteam (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

kurz und knapp @ sunny : okidoki

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@noworkteam

Klasse. Aber könntest du noch das ein oder andere Wort zu meinen Fragen verlieren :q.


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Ich muß die Tour leider für mich und Mathias absagen !!

Der Matte hat einen Zeckenbiss und da durch ein riesen Loch im Bauch bekommen welches nicht zuwachsen will.....Und meiner einer hat gestern aufs Fressbrett bekommen von meiner Freundin.....Sie  zeigte mit einen Vogel #q


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und meiner einer hat gestern aufs Fressbrett bekommen von meiner Freundin.....Sie  zeigte mit einen Vogel #q



Lange genug hat sie ja Geduld gehabt!!! :q:q:q


----------



## carlos8589 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

bin dabei also   fahre  mit wenn das  geht  wenn noch was  frei ist würde  mich echt freuen


----------



## wallerangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

hallo ich würde auch noch einspringen wenn einer der 2 plätze die leider durch absage freigeworden sind noch nicht besetzt sind . oder bin ich wieder mal zu spät wie immer ?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Hallo Leutz, es gibt gute Neuigkeiten, ich habe mit Jan gesprochen, die Wracktour im März steht auf jeden fall, er ist im Moment nur beruflich sehr eingespannt, es geht auf jeden Fall anfang März auf Dorsch Jagd !!!   #6


----------



## fun4real (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

ist noch was frei im märz?? oder im sommer vielleicht wäre sehr interessiert ..was könnt ihr mir für eine ausrüstung empfehlen rute rolle schnur köder ...wie teuer wäre es denn...lg und danke für antworten im voraus  patrick


----------



## noworkteam (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Guten Morgen miteinander,

Nachdem ich meinen Winterschlaf wegen der Schönwetterlage beendet habe, bin ich wieder ab und zu online.

Die Tour findet definitv statt, wenn ich schreibe das Boot ist gebucht dann ist das so...einzig das Wetter kann uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

"Take off" und "Leine Los" ist 4:30 Uhr Stellendam Hafen, früher wollte Leo nicht aus dem Bett kommen.
Ankunft wird 18:00 Uhr werden, sprich 13,5 Stunden unterwegs, Kosten pro Slot 100€ zzgl. Köder.

Ich werde heute im Laufe des Tages die Teilnehmerliste etc. veröffentlichen.


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## fun4real (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

hm heist das die boote sind jetzt voll??


----------



## noworkteam (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

mahlzeit,

zur zeit stehe ich beruflich unter überdruck, also kein desinteresse etc...
ich schaue das ich heute abend die liste inkl.reservisten klar mache und die anmeldung online stelle..

Sorry, habe leider auch nur zwei arme was wesentlich zuwenig ist

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Teilnehmer08.03.2008​







1[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Noworkteam[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​







2[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rutenknecht[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​







3[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stefan Witteborg[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​







4[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Benni[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​







5[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Willi[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​







6[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sputnik4711[/FONT]1​







7Sputnik4711 2.Person 1​



8 Carlos*                                                                                                                                     1*

9





10mightyeagle691​







*Gesamte Teilnehmeranzahl**9*​






*ES ist noch 1 PLATZ FREI!*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Hallo Steffan,

Du hast leider noch den Carlos vergessen, der ist auch noch mit dabei, also ist nur noch 1 Platz frei, also bitte mit eintragen


----------



## mightyeagle69 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Steffan,
> 
> Du hast leider noch den Carlos vergessen, der ist auch noch mit dabei, also ist nur noch 1 Platz frei, also bitte mit eintragen



Ne ne Ralf,
des stimmt schon ich bin unter dir in der Liste |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mightyeagle69 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Allerdings wenn ich mir das genau anschau.......... sind alle 10 plätze belegt |kopfkrat


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Gudde Ritchie,

1 Platz Sputnik4711   -  Ralf ( ich )
1 Platz Sputnik4711   -  Heinz
1 Platz Carlos
1 Platz Ritchie

also 4 Plätze schon mal für uns, aber der Carlos steht nicht mit auf der Liste, aber im Threat etwas weiter oben, und mit Jan ist das schon abgeklärt, das der Carlos dabei ist, aber nur noch nicht auf der Liste steht, weil der Nowork ( Jan 9 im Moment nich so ans Internet kommt.
Und der Carlos springt für den Mike ( Reisender ) ein.  #6


----------



## noworkteam (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe die Informationen hier zusammengefasst. Liste Anmeldung Info´s sind dort zufinden...

Bis heute Abend

gruss


Noworkteam..

PS mit den Muscheln frage ich noch an...sind nicht immer verfügbar, laut meinen letzten Telefonat mit Leo..


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Hallo Jan,

hallo Leutz, habe mir gerade die Liste angesehen, also es ist definitiv noch 1 Platz frei, also ran an die Tasten, der erste de sich jetzt bei Nowork per PN meldet ist noch dabei !!!

Jan, der Ritchie ist der MightyEagle, du hast ihn auf der Liste doppelt, wir kommen zu 4 mit MightyEagle, also ist noch 1 Platz frei, Du hast dich da ein wenig vertan #6


----------



## carlos8589 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

tach leutz ,
also ich freu mich schon so auf die  dorsch jagt  jan ich brauch noch muscheln 
also an alle  ich bin der  carlos


----------



## carlos8589 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

hir  so soll da  das  wetter  werden   hihi   http://www.zoover.de/niederlande/zuid_holland_sudholland/stellendam/wetter


----------



## noworkteam (1. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@ All:

Es ist ein Platz für die Tour frei, wer noch mit möchte hat jetzt noch die Möglichkeit....


gruss


Noworkteam

PS An die Tourteilnehmer: Ich brauche noch eure Schreiben.....sonst nix Tour und auch nix Köder...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Hallo Jan,

welche Schreiben !?  #c


----------



## noworkteam (1. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

hier lesen..

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## mightyeagle69 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> hier lesen..
> 
> gruss
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus das es dir langt wenn wir die ausfüllen & dir per Email zukommen lassen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat odda...?Willste die etwa per Post unterschrieben zugesand #d#d#d!

Cheers

MightyEagle


----------



## noworkteam (1. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

einfach ausfüllen und der mail an mich oder per fax (Fax-no. auf pn-anfrage)

ich nehme die Anmeldungen schriftlich, weil ich dann die Teilnehmerliste und die Köderbestellung vorab zur HF schicken kann, und Leo nicht am Hafen noch Zeit mit dem Schriftkram verplempert...

nix schikane einfach nur "simple life" ....

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...schicke das Schreiben heute rüber...
...bei der momentanen Wettersituation sieht es ganz bescheiden für Samstag aus...
...viel zu viel Wind...


----------



## mightyeagle69 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@ Nowork....
ich schicke dir meine Anmeldung morgen da ich heute nicht uff der Arbeit bin ;o)
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Wetter ab wann muss man damit rechnen das die Tour abgesagt werden muss ???

Hier mal der vorcast für den 08.03.08

Cheers 

MightyEagle


----------



## noworkteam (4. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Guten Morgen,

Das erwünschte "OK" oder das frustierende "Njet" erhalten wir Freitag Abend gegen 18:00 / 19:00, es sei den das Wetter wird so schlecht das Leo schon vorher anruft.

Die Wetterprognosen sehen aber mehr als bescheiden aus....irgendwie habe ich scheinbar kein Händchen mehr für die Terminauswahl...

Hoffen wir das beste..

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Irgendwie scheint der Wettergott immernoch gegen uns zu sein, laut DWD
nur schlappe 7-8 bf, :v

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## mightyeagle69 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint der Wettergott immernoch gegen uns zu sein, laut DWD
> nur schlappe 7-8 bf, :v
> 
> gruss
> ...



Also auf Wetter.com sind es 4-5 bf|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wie Du siehst........ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## nemles (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Laßt doch Wetter.com und DWD und BSH usw. Prognosen als Wettbewerb abgeben. 
Wer die günstigsten Bedingungen ankündigt, der darf dann an dem Tag das Wetter machen.:m


----------



## noworkteam (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> Also auf Wetter.com sind es 4-5 bf|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Wie Du siehst........ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben!


 
jaja in stellendam an der Küste, ich würde mal tippen, das draussen die brise bissl strammer weht....

ich tippe für Samstag auf mindestens 5-6, in Böen auf 7bf

wer hält dagegen...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## snofla (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

moin nowork

ich denke das Leo es auch vom Wellengang her abhängig macht und da sagt windguru ne 1,5 gemittelt demnach sollte es für Leos Boot kein Prob sein zu fahren,am Freitag gibts auch ne 1,3 Welle

drück euch die Däumlein das es funzt wir sind ne Woche nach euch dort oben mit der Blue Whale


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...jep, als Anhaltspunkt kann man gut die Euro-Plattform nehmen...
...und da sieht es für Samstag nachmittag richtig übel aus...die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag ist o.k....
...ich schaue immer unter www.windfinder.com...
...ich bin gespannt ob er bei ner Welle von 1,2 - 1,5 noch rausfährt...
..aktuell sagt er ne Welle von 0,9 bis 1,7 über den Tag verteilt voraus...


----------



## mightyeagle69 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



snofla schrieb:


> moin nowork
> 
> ich denke das Leo es auch vom Wellengang her abhängig macht und da sagt windguru ne 1,5 gemittelt demnach sollte es für Leos Boot kein Prob sein zu fahren,am Freitag gibts auch ne 1,3 Welle
> 
> drück euch die Däumlein das es funzt wir sind ne Woche nach euch dort oben mit der Blue Whale



Na dann wolle mer mal alle Hoffe das des der Leo genauso sieht #6#6#6

Ich freu mich zumindest schon Tierisch... mein erstes Angeln überhaupt dieses Jahr.


----------



## noworkteam (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*
















Unsere Wellenhöhe wird sich laut DWD Vorhersage irgendwo zwischen 2,0 und 2,5 Meter einpendeln.....

Ich sach nur ::c:c:c:c:c:c

Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht..

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## mightyeagle69 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Unsere Wellenhöhe wird sich laut DWD Vorhersage irgendwo zwischen 2,0 und 2,5 Meter einpendeln.....
> 
> Ich sach nur ::c:c:c:c:c:c
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...laut windfinder sollte es ganz knapp klappen...
...so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus...
...Wind ist grenzwertig aber weniger geworden...
...Samstag nachmittag wird es spaßig...
...Welle im Moment für Samstag bei der Euro-Plattform um 1 m...

...kann man den LEO nicht vielleicht heute schonmal anrufen und fragen bis zu welcher Wellenhöhe er fährt???...


----------



## noworkteam (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Moin, habe soeben mit Leo telefoniert.

Prima sieht es nach seiner Ansicht nicht aus, wird mich aber, sobald er die Vorhersage hat anrufen....morgen wir er vorraussichtlich nicht fahren....

soweit ich ihn verstanden habe, ist Wind nicht Wind und die entsprechende Welle nicht immer gleich, wir sollen uns bis morgen gedulden....

Ansonsten habe ich noch im Juli und im August (XL) zweimal das Boot zur Verfügung......ist zwar bissle lang bis dahin,.., aber was will man machen....

Wegen Nachfragen:
Sollten wir nicht mal eine Gelbe Riff Tour (2Tage) im September / Oktober planen??

@Stefan:
immer Optimist .....Du müsstest doch denselben mittlerweile verloren haben..


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...also ich würde direkt mit 3 Mann mitkommen im September...
...ist aber ein anderes angeln als an der Nordsee vor Holland...
...warum soll man den Optimismus auch verlieren...
...Wind ist nicht gleich Wind...
...also ran an die Dorsche...|uhoh:


----------



## noworkteam (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...also ich würde direkt mit 3 Mann mitkommen im September...


 
Ich würde auch mitkommen, Sputnik mit 2tem Mann, macht nach Adam Riese: 6 Personen...

Jetzt noch ein Boot, einen freien Termin und 4-6 weitere Mitstreiter und das Ding ist in festen Tüchern.


gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## carlos8589 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

wie  gesagt ich   bin immer  bei ralf  dabei  :q


----------



## mightyeagle69 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Ich bin dabei ;o))

Wollte schon imma ma ans Gelbe Riff :l:l:l


----------



## noworkteam (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen, Sputnik mit 2tem Mann, macht nach Adam Riese: 6 Personen...
> 
> Jetzt noch ein Boot, einen freien Termin und 4-6 weitere Mitstreiter und das Ding ist in festen Tüchern.
> 
> ...


 
Carlos habe ich unter Sputnik verbucht,  mightyeagle69 kommt dann noch dazu macht nun 7 Personen, noch einige Tage und wir können die Planung frontal in Angriff nehmen.

Was die Tour morgen angeht, hier versucht der dwd schlechte laune zu erzeugen:

WARNUNG vor STARKWIND 
für das Seegebiet: Südwestliche Nordsee 

gültig vom Zeitpunkt der Herausgabe 
bis: Sonnabend, den 08.03.2008, 00:00 Uhr GZ 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Freitag, den 07.03.2008, 07:39 Uhr GZ 

Vorhersage: 
Südwest um 6, etwas abnehmend, zeitweise diesig, See 2 
Meter, etwas abnehmend. 

Mahlzeit

noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Gudde Ritchi, des paßt doch, haste dich jetzt doch fürs gelbe Riff entschieden, des paßt doch, und 3 Leutz aus Frankfurt ( Du - ich und Carlos ) des paßt, Spritkosten werden geteilt, und dann klappt des auch mit der Nachbarin !!!!  

Ich freu mich uff jedenfall


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...ich halte dagegen und sage das klappt morgen früh...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Hallo Steffan goil wäre das schon, aber es wäre echt dumm, wenn wir fast 700 Km fahren würden, um dann gesagt zu bekommen, sorry aber das Wetter ist doch nicht gerade das Beste !!!

Habe mich nämlich auch riesig gefreut mal wieder dorsche zu zoppeln !!!

Aber ich habe keine große Lust auf Sauwetter - Sturm - 2 m Wellen und evtl Regen ohne Endeund :v und dann wieder 700 Km zurück fahren, das wäre ja die Höchststrafe !!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...Regen gibt es schonmal keinen...
...und 2 Meter Wellen auch nicht...
...wir fahren ja eh nur wenn der Leo heute abend das o.k. gibt...und dann sind die Bedingungen zum Angeln O.K...


----------



## noworkteam (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

LEO hat angerufen, die Tour ist

GECANCELT

Wind 6 / 7 zu hohe Wellen..............


Anruf kam heute um 13:00 Uhr....:c

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

SO EIN FUCK  !!!!! :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


Dann fahre ich heute Nacht halt nach Eicherscheid, und werde ein paar Frustforellen fangen gehen, wer Lust hat kann ja da hin kommen, ich bin auf jedenfall mit Carlos dort, und wenn 15 Mann zusammen kommen werden richtige viele Frustforellen eingesetzt, bis 15 Pfund hat man mir versprochen !!!!



Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust von Euch, ist nicht weit wech von Köln !!!!


Gruß Sputnik4711


----------



## noworkteam (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

ich nix fischereischein, ich nix dürfen..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...tja, das ist ja mal Bescheiden...
...hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber er wird es besser wissen als wir#6...
...ganz schön schade...
...hau mal die nächsten Termine raus...


...zum Gelben Riff...
...sollen wir auf dem Kahn übernachten oder 2 Longtörns und schlafen an Land???...

...das grenzt dann nämlich auch die Kutter schon mal ein...


----------



## snofla (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

kuckuck Männers

es kann sein das wir am 15.03.2008 noch Ersatz brauchen,ich werde dieses dann am Montag (10.03.2008) hier in diesem Tröööt bekanntgeben wenn einer von euch Bock hat mitzufahren bitte hier posten. #h


----------



## noworkteam (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

Blue Whale ??? schick wenn soweit ist mal eine pn..

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## snofla (7. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@Jan

Jepp Blue Whale

wie schon geschrieben meld ich mich am Montag gegen Abend zu der Sache..............

wünsch euch ne angenehme...


----------



## snofla (11. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@Jan

Das Boot ist voll,es haben sich alle entschlossen mitzufahren #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...dann wünsche ich Euch viel Glück mit dem Wind...
...soll ja wieder ordentlich blasen an der Küste...


----------



## snofla (11. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@Stefan  

das wird schon klappen #t hoffe ich  


übrigens hab gerad mit Alexandra von Sima Charters gesprochen die waren am Samstag (08.03) und am Sonntag (09.03) Wrackangeln #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...das ist ja merkwürdig...
...aber der Leo wird schon wissen warum er nicht gefahren ist...
...was haben die denn für Boote...???


----------



## noworkteam (11. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

HALLO Stefan die haben ein kleines feines:





und ein Großes:






gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## snofla (12. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

@ stefan

hier das süsse mel ne bissel größer

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/8872/samstagwirdswasxc8.png​
freu mich schon auf Samstag :vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Wracktour März 2008*

...das sieht richtig rauhwassertauglich aus...
...damit habt ihr bestimmt Glück am Samstag...
...der Wind ist für Samstag ja total abgemeldet...

...wünsche Euch eine fischreiche Tour...

Neid an: warum ist unsere letzten Samstag ausgefallen:c:c:c!!!Neid aus


----------

